# She moved the money AGAIN



## WTSM (Aug 27, 2011)

WTSM stands for wants to stay married. But I guess it takes two to tango. My wife has moved money 3 times since Feb and now that we are separated her payroll check did not not hit today. We need it to pay for monthly bills (I am in the house - she is with her mom - Kids are 50/50). We talked about the fact that all monies in this period should be deposited in our joint account. Doesn't look like that is going to happen. Any advice.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Remind her that if her name is on the bills or title to the property, debt collectors will go after her too should either of you not be able to maintain your portion of your expenses. If you haven't already, now would be the time to have a legal separation drawn up... find a lawyer. Meanwhile start planning your own finances and prepare yourself for when you don't have her income. Its time to decide how you will divide the property, if necessary call a realtor to sell the house, and if she is unwilling to budge stop putting money into the joint account, set up your own account and start using it for the bills.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Talk to her?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

